# Post Contest - Maritime Analog



## GuitarsCanada

Nice one up for grabs this time folks. Maritime Analog is putting up a Firing Line MKII Fuzz pedal for a lucky member.










Contest rules are:

1) Contest runs until the end of the month (June)
2) Please limit your posts to 5 in total per member
3) Winner to be selected via a random number generator from all posts made to this thread


Check out all the gear at Maritime Analog HERE


----------



## 10409

maritime analog? perfect for my "ise bi that bils a boat" solo


----------



## urko99

Hey i'm in on this one!


----------



## mhammer

mike_oxbig said:


> maritime analog? perfect for my "ise bi that bils a boat" solo


Ahem!! *Wrong *province, Mike. Now, if you wanted to use it to play the Rankin's hits, THEN you'd be talkin'.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

YUUUP!!! I'll give a try as well I'm a bit of a fuzz anyway.


----------



## 10409

mhammer said:


> Ahem!! *Wrong *province, Mike. Now, if you wanted to use it to play the Rankin's hits, THEN you'd be talkin'.


ise bi who stands corrected


----------



## keeperofthegood

5!!! sigiifa


This is 1 and counting :rockon2:​


----------



## Jeff B.

mhammer said:


> Ahem!! *Wrong *province, Mike. Now, if you wanted to use it to play the Rankin's hits, THEN you'd be talkin'.


 I'll give him half a point for that answer because the Newfoundland ferries are only a couple of blocks away from me.

Here are a recent video of the pedal done by JustNick.


[video=youtube;HbyANsofLXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbyANsofLXg[/video]

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Jeff B.

Another recent demo made by Taylor Barefoot and David Fisher. Sorry for the seperate post but it's only allowing me to use one video per post.

[video=youtube;dKVaTQIrryo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKVaTQIrryo[/video]


----------



## Intrepid

I love contests. I never win, but I love them. And I love the Maritimes.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I like contests, but never win them either. I guess I like fuzz too, so what the heck, I'm in.


----------



## Clean Channel

Thanks for the contest Maritime Analog! I'm in!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Awesome giveaways at GC


----------



## Bohdan

I'm in!! Great pedal, great builder!! :wave:


----------



## hardasmum

Great contest. I like a nice fuzz


----------



## washburned

Jeff B. said:


> Another recent demo made by Taylor Barefoot and David Fisher. Sorry for the seperate post but it's only allowing me to use one video per post.
> 
> [video=youtube;dKVaTQIrryo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKVaTQIrryo[/video]



Ahh you're just trying to win your own pedal!


----------



## Guest

Must enter contest for wicked-awesome effects! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mok.eric

Yes please!!


----------



## mok.eric

I would love to win it!!


----------



## bobb

count me in.


----------



## Budda

Dont mind if I do


----------



## Ryan Ashley

Bonus! If I win, could you also send me a bag of Ketchup Chips?!?


----------



## Milkman

Made in Canader eh?

Groovy.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## b-nads

I'm kinda furry...would it be overkill for me to use fuzz?


----------



## Chubba

Another great contest! Thanks! Can always use a little more fuzz in my life...


----------



## Andy Tran

In! thanks


----------



## sivs

Fuzz is always fun...


----------



## Beatles

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## superstereosix

Oooo. 
I think it maybe my first post and its a contest entry..
Yeah. I got GAS.


----------



## copperhead

I already have a Firing line Fuzz & the Valve pushor 
I is an amazing fuzz ...very rich & you can get a ton of different tone from it 
Jeff does phenomenal work ..........& Count me In for this one


----------



## bw66

Okay, I'm in.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

In my desire to fit in, I'll will be counted in as well.


----------



## ezcomes

i have been looking for a fuzz for awhile...this would be a great addition


----------



## Rugburn

Can you have too much fuzz?


----------



## savageblue

Yes Please!!


----------



## TWRC

Count me in. Sounds like a badass pedal!


----------



## Chito

I'd be happy to win it.


----------



## hardasmum

I'm guessing this is a Tonebender variation? I likey Tonebenders!


----------



## mhammer

My pedalboard just feels.....so....empty and un-Canadian without a Maritime Analog pedal in it. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Robert1950

No, no, no Ad-mir-al. This Maritime Analog Firing Line Fuzz MKII is mine. And *I *will unleash it on the Galaxy.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Thanks to GC and Martime Analog for such a great contest! 
Count me in!


----------



## washburned

I'm in again, even if I haven't got a smart ass remark this time.


----------



## Brennan

I've been meaning to pick up a decent fuzz pedal, sign me up!


----------



## hollowbody

I'm VERY much in for this one! I've been GASing for a nice fuzz recently after having gone fuzzless for about 4 or 5 years now!


----------



## washburned

Now would this fuzz go before or after my wah pedal?9kkhhd


----------



## JHarasym

Every good boy deserves favour.


----------



## rollingdam

count me in-thanks


----------



## loudtubeamps

As mentioned by milkman,"MADE IN CANADA".What a concept! Yay...
Yes please!!


----------



## urko99

Thank GC for doing another great contest!


----------



## savageblue

Pick me please!


----------



## mario

In. Thank you Maritime and GC!


----------



## ezcomes

i'm cleanly shaved 

i've lost love with OD and want to try something new...and this (below) made my day...favorite movie!



Robert1950 said:


> No, no, no Ad-mir-al. This Maritime Analog Firing Line Fuzz MKII is mine. And *I *will unleash it on the Galaxy.


----------



## Jeff B.

I'm ineligible to win so any posts of mine do not count. I have a shelf full of them anyway 



copperhead said:


> I already have a Firing line Fuzz & the Valve pushor
> I is an amazing fuzz ...very rich & you can get a ton of different tone from it
> Jeff does phenomenal work ..........& Count me OUT on this one


On the chance that the winner already owns that pedal they can choose another in it's place or a gift certificate for the value of it to be put toward a future pedal purchase.



Ryan Ashley said:


> Bonus! If I win, could you also send me a bag of Ketchup Chips?!?


 Sure.


----------



## Chito

It would be nice to add to my collection.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Maritime Analog folks. Check them out

Spread the word on Twitter and Facebook as well


----------



## brimc76

A nice addition, count me in too please.


----------



## jrguitars

Sweet! Cool pedal.


----------



## copperhead

Jeff B. said:


> I'm ineligible to win so any posts of mine do not count. I have a shelf full of them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> On the chance that the winner already owns that pedal they can choose another in it's place or a gift certificate for the value of it to be put toward a future pedal purchase.
> 
> 
> Sure.


Cool ....ok I'm in


----------



## Morkolo

I'll give it a try...


----------



## keeperofthegood

keeperofthegood said:


> 5!!! sigiifa
> 
> 
> This is 1 and counting :rockon2:​




THIS IS TWO. And if you think this is CRAZY ...... WELL!!
View attachment 1093
​


----------



## sulphur

Oh dang! 

I was holding back as I have this pedal too!
It's a great one. Nice smooth gain with gobs of sustain.

...


----------



## sulphur

four four four four


----------



## sulphur

ThreeThreeThree


----------



## sulphur

222222222222


----------



## sulphur

1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chito

Here's for my third try.


----------



## NGroeneveld

The lucky winning post right here hopefully


----------



## mrmatt1972

My 1st attempt! Fuzz is missing from my board, pick me!


----------



## bw66

Lucky #2!!!


----------



## Rumble_b

Hope I win. That thing sounds great!!


----------



## Morkolo

# 2, two kittens to celebrate it with.


----------



## hardasmum

I think this is my third post in this thread.


----------



## washburned

Number four here. I think I'll post about six more number fours.sigiifa


----------



## ezcomes

stopping in for numero 3


----------



## WannabeGood

One and holding. 

Regards,


----------



## Robert1950

The Maritime Analog Firing Line MKII Fuzz is MINE. Have you got that?!? Do you hear me?!?

*Khhhaaaaaaaaaannnnnn !!!!!*


----------



## Custom72

Should would love something to add to my arsenal! Thanks so much Maritime Analog!


----------



## WinterOrb

I bought some of their pedals. They make solid stuff.


----------



## copperhead

post #3 for me


----------



## rollingdam

post # 2 and counting.....


----------



## WinterOrb

What happens if someone goes over 5 posts?


----------



## hollowbody

WinterOrb said:


> What happens if someone goes over 5 posts?


GC sends hired goons after them and they're never heard from again.

2nd post for me!


----------



## brimc76

hollowbody said:


> GC sends hired goons after them and they're never heard from again.
> 
> 2nd post for me!


2nd post for me too.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

me too for 2


----------



## DiscoFreq

FrankyNoTone said:


> me too for 2


1st one for me


----------



## mok.eric

pick me pls!!


----------



## Bucktron

sounds fuzzy...


----------



## macadood

so in. it looks lovely


----------



## kat_

I've been wanting to try the Maritime pedals for a while. They sound great online.


----------



## Letroubadour

I'm effing in ! This fuzz looks terrific


----------



## 808man

im in! winner! (i hope)


----------



## Gheivs

Count me in! =)


----------



## Milkman

Who couldn't use a new pedal?

Wooo hooo


----------



## bw66

Third time's the charm!


----------



## foghorn99

UnderSTAND....it comes from newfoundLAND!! Give me the PEDAL!!! Gimme!!! Gimme!!! Gimme!!! (LOL)


----------



## gobuds

in as well - and if it's from NS it must be good.


----------



## foghorn99

*#2 reply*

second chance....still lovin' the LAND, underSTAND?


----------



## KneeDeep89

This will be mine! (or someone else's...)


----------



## foghorn99

#3.....that's from me!! "This LAND is you LAND, this LAND is my LAND......"


----------



## whitemtntn

I'm swingin in like Errol Flynn


----------



## whitemtntn

Fuzzy wuzzy wuz a bear


----------



## foghorn99

*Reply #4.....*

....who's that knockin on my door? Ohhhhhhhhh......it's a MARITIME ANALOG PEDAL?????? For me???? Wow!!!! KEWL!!!!

(LOL)


----------



## whitemtntn

Its hammertime
Its Maritime


----------



## Last_Train

Yes want in on this , liked the demos !!!!!!


----------



## whitemtntn

Thats a nice Canadian pedal, eh?


----------



## foghorn99

#5.....I will arrive alive to deprive all others of this fine overdrive!!! (LOL)

Good luck to all! Can't wait to plug my Lentz T into this :wave:

-Kent


----------



## whitemtntn

Door opens
Rick James busts in
Give it to me baby


----------



## davidpmacdonald

Let's bring this pedal to Halifax - A maritime fuzzy in the fuzzy maritimes!


----------



## Milothicus

my cat's breath smells like cat food


----------



## defex

#1 That sounds very nice, thanks for the contest!


----------



## Linda Ann

The Firing Line MKII Fuzz has Lots of classic fuzz tones in this blue beauty! Great reviews means I would love to have this, Thanks for the chance to win it!


----------



## Milothicus

another entry. looks like a great pedal


----------



## CHAMPIGNON

i hope to win


----------



## somatophylax

Hhhmmm. Me want


----------



## prairietelecaster

Cool pedal and demo


----------



## Milothicus

i'm in... again.


----------



## 52magoo

This is a good one for those old guys who might be losing their "hair"! Like me!


----------



## Igor Alexander

Hey, count me in!


----------



## waveydavey

I like it and I want it - but I'm not that lucky


----------



## Milothicus

consider me entered.


----------



## ACCABUTS

Let's see if my streak of never winning anything (seriously) keep up! Cool pedal though, some great demo's out there... might have to try this one out.


----------



## LowWatt

Hmm...I do love fuzz. Thanks guys. Great contest.


----------



## Milothicus

last entry. good luck all.


----------



## atomic-age

Count me in!


----------



## sirsun

Hmm, first entry, maybe my number is 666, (125!!, so glad) I don't know... until the end of June I will put the rest!! 
Good luck everyone, god bless my post


----------



## palebird

Count me in.


----------



## Peter




----------



## Llewey J

Love the sounds in those demos!! And.......I'd love to be making them!!


----------



## Rob Pittman

Newfoundland is technically a maritime province, even though the common grouping omits it. But more to the point, I should correct your Newfinese spelling:

"I's da b'y dat bilds da boat" (I'm the boy that builds the boat) is the correct transliteration :rockon2:



mike_oxbig said:


> maritime analog? perfect for my "ise bi that bils a boat" solo


----------



## clay pren

*can`t wait sign me up..i could really use it in my rig..come on..*



GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice one up for grabs this time folks. Maritime Analog is putting up a Firing Line MKII Fuzz pedal for a lucky member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest rules are:
> 
> 1) Contest runs until the end of the month (June)
> 2) Please limit your posts to 5 in total per member
> 3) Winner to be selected via a random number generator from all posts made to this thread
> 
> 
> Check out all the gear at Maritime Analog HERE


...........................can`t wait


----------



## amac

Would like to bring some of the Maritimes to Ontario. Great contest.
Thanks


----------



## hollowbody

Third, third, third is the word. 3rd post, that is.

What the hell does "bird is the word" supposed to mean anyway???


----------



## smerkette

just sayin im here


----------



## mkaye

me too, never win, but try just to see if i did, what kind of ripple it would send through the fabric of the universe


----------



## vox_rox

These Maritime Analog guys are awesome - great approach to pedals - and Canadian! Haven't budgeted for one yet, but I want at least two of them - this would be a great start - count me in!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## shamus19

I'd like this pedal. Looks good.


----------



## Inepsy

Gimme that pedaaalll!


----------



## Margolispei

Hey, this would go great with my Epiphone copy Gold Top Les Paul!! I just got it recently and have just a small Fender amp and no pedals!!


----------



## Duster

I only enter contests for prizes that I actually want to win. Pick me!

--- D


----------



## harrysong70

I never win either, so make me a liar.

Nice sounding unit, nice adjustments, and only in Canada, eh? Pity.


----------



## Woof

I have no fuzz pedal yet :-0


----------



## harrysong70

Feel like I'm coming to this late, so gonna bung off a couple of quick entries.
Sorry to be a pest, but like all of you, I could use that puppy.

@Rob - I got all of that newfoundlandese except "boat", what's a boat? >grin<


----------



## younglungs85

I would like to win this.


----------



## younglungs85

This is my 2nd post


----------



## younglungs85

This is my 3rd post


----------



## younglungs85

This is my 4th post


----------



## younglungs85

And this is my 5th post.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Please pick this post - thankyou.


----------



## harrysong70

No. 3
Feelin' fuzzier already.


----------



## jacquest

*Pedal*

If it looks good, sounds good, must be good. Great sound Maritime!


----------



## SackvilleDan

Love Maritime Analog gear! Count me in!


----------



## Stani

*cool fuzz*

nice contest

fuzz fuzz fuzz


----------



## Dustin1706

I have an older maritime bullfrog box and it's cool for getting a stones-ish sound out of a cheap amp.


----------



## PaulS

I could use a new pedal to play with...


----------



## Stani

soooooooooooooo cooooooooooooooooooollllllll


----------



## Chubba

Friday! 

Would Love to add some maritime gear to my setup....


----------



## ComputerMonkey

I'll take it!


----------



## Letroubadour

Fingers crossed ... and all the rest too.


----------



## AlterEgo

Cool, most of my gear is Canadian ! Please Please pick me, pick me! :banana:


----------



## jmclaughlin

loves me some fuzz!


----------



## geedeecee

Count me in.


----------



## Pabloplenty

You GOTTA hand it to Maritime Analog for using primo components in their pedals. Yabba Dabba doo! Great tone helps make the world go round!


----------



## jimihendrix

Count me in...


----------



## canadian_man_44

Awesome! Count me in as well.


----------



## Chito

This is the second to the last post. Looking forward to winning it!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I keep forgetting to post here! that's 2


----------



## R7-12

Canadian-made pedals have always proven to be of high quality. This Maritime pedal would definitely be a welcome addition.


----------



## pross

Pick me i live 5 minutes away in Florence i can Drive to yer place to pick the pedal up and will even pay for my own gas.


----------



## AlexM

Come on random number generator!


----------



## Jeff B.

pross said:


> Pick me i live 5 minutes away in Florence i can Drive to yer place to pick the pedal up and will even pay for my own gas.


I'll do you one better and deliver it to you myself if you win so I can pick up some Lick-a-Chick for supper on the way back home.


----------



## sivs

I love Canadian pedals. They always have better tone, right?


----------



## Vynal1

Count me in for the contest.

Vynal1


----------



## ezcomes

i don't remeber if this is three or four...but to be safe...ill only post once more after this...good luck every one!


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

I'm in. I don't have a fuzz.


----------



## urko99

why not another post!


----------



## hollowbody

Penultimate post!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Nice! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## BrentS

I'd be really interested in checking out the fuzz!


----------



## duncanalausa

*nice.*

well, i am interested. i have an old acoustic amplifier that has great tone but no distortion. the sweet distortion of an old fender amp or even an early marshall would be welcome.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Post number three


----------



## LOVE CHILD

*Fire me a Fuzz!* :sSig_cool2:


----------



## sskalewis

Nice pedal. I would make sure it has a nice home. I'm in.


----------



## allthumbs56

I could use this for sure!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Maritime Analog - good shit man


----------



## washburned

Fourth post number two....oh what the heck, yeah this is number Five. And Last. So I better point out all those low post numbers again. Where y'all been?


----------



## urko99

I'm a sucker for contests as well. Never won one, but any second now.... any second now!


----------



## bw66

Four the win!!!


----------



## loudtubeamps

*#2*

R batteries included ?...that's #23dgrw


----------



## mhammer

What? Saturday already? Did the laundry. Did the dishes. Time to do my third request for one of Jeff's pedals.


----------



## Jeff B.

loudtubeamps said:


> R batteries included ?...that's #23dgrw


Sorry, no battery option. It's power supply only.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Post #four .........


----------



## copperhead

Post #4


----------



## jazzarek

post one !


Home


----------



## jazzarek

and another one !!

Home


----------



## jazzarek

yes !! i'm getting there !!

Home


----------



## jazzarek

almost there !

www.arekmazurek.com


----------



## jazzarek

and the winner is !!!!?????

Home


----------



## loudtubeamps

Please Sir,I'd like some more .#3:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Letroubadour

Thhhhhhhhirrrrrrd post !


----------



## Option1

Just the one.

Neil


----------



## Option1

And another.

Neil


----------



## Option1

Third post for the heck of it.

Neil


----------



## Option1

Rule 4.

There is no Rule 4.

Neil


----------



## Option1

The 5th of this name.

Neil


----------



## bzrkrage

Random post # bzrkrage1! I love contests!


----------



## bzrkrage

Random post # bzrkrage2! I love contests!


----------



## bzrkrage

Random post # bzrkrage3! I love contests!


----------



## bzrkrage

Random post # bzrkrage4! I love contests!


----------



## bzrkrage

Random post # bzrkrage5! I love contests! That's the last one from me people!


----------



## kat_

Another post! I really want to try this pedal.


----------



## brimc76

Adding one more post.


----------



## zontar

Well, as I probably have more than enough pedals in the distortion/fuzz/overdrive category, and would mostly be interested in a chorus or reverb pedal, maybe I shouldn't post here.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## FrankyNoTone

I think this is my third post... Recollection is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


>


Coolest vanity plate EVAR!


----------



## CarrieinSK

Very nice! :rockon:


----------



## sskalewis

I'm in like Flinn


----------



## AlterEgo

Good morning everyone! 2nd post :wave:


----------



## Morkolo

Third post here.:woot:


----------



## keeperofthegood

keeperofthegood said:


> 5!!! sigiifa
> 
> 
> This is 1 and counting :rockon2:​
> 
> 
> 
> keeperofthegood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS TWO. And if you think this is CRAZY ...... WELL!!
> View attachment 1093
> ​
Click to expand...

HERE we arrive at THREE!!! 
AND IF I CANNOT *-1* MY BUCKET LIST BY WINNING THIS THEN IM GOING TO DISNEY!

View attachment 1124
​


----------



## davetcan

What the hell! I'm in.


----------



## Milkman

Random milkpost # 3


----------



## PunchDrunk

Mend the tones? Distend the tones? Tone bending hertz like music should.


----------



## stringsmoker

Well...count me in!!


----------



## Letroubadour

Quatre ! ( four in french )


----------



## bw66

And last, but not least...

Number Five.


----------



## WinterOrb

#3 and I'm going to win it. You can all stop posting now.


----------



## sivs

Three of five...


----------



## Robert1950

*Number 4 ....*


----------



## rollingdam

number 4 and one more to go


----------



## loudtubeamps

I think I'm up to #4.......hummm??


----------



## loudtubeamps

Ok.Ok...this HAS to be at least........#4! ....??


----------



## Spike

I'm in. Watched the demo and this seems like a very cool pedal.


----------



## Rugburn

Fuzzy wuzzy goodness!!


----------



## hardasmum

Tonebender


----------



## Robert1950

Ah, I can't help it. Here is post number 5


----------



## Leif H

I'd love a Fuzz for some cool tones!


----------



## LowWatt

A nice pedal might help me get over England's loss.


----------



## exhausted

I could use a fuzz.:wave:


----------



## mrmatt1972

3 for me


----------



## Chito

This is it for me... This is the one that's going to win it.


----------



## shoretyus

First post......


----------



## anomdisturb

New member - need more fuzz! Thank you very much!!


----------



## savageblue

Please pick me!


----------



## Fox Rox

I love Canadian fuzz!


----------



## LowWatt

"DUn da da dun dun da dun da da dun" I'm sure the riff will sound better with the pedal.


----------



## tmdaze

Digging this one , lets make my first post a good one lol


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Jeff B.

I'm loving the Star Trek references. I've been a Trek fan my whole life. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## alman

Hey guys, here it is.

I met Maritime Analog owner this spring in my town for a Music Gear Swap meet. Real nice guy. 

Good Luck everyone


----------



## Brennan

Throwing in a second attempt.


----------



## sskalewis

Please pick me, I will be very happy


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I'd shuffle my pedal board to fit this one in.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

I post here 4 I am.


----------



## Moosehead

A little late to the party but what the hell, thats a nice sounding fuzz!


----------



## JimLimProject

I'm in if it's USA included?
(1)


----------



## JimLimProject

I submit post two


----------



## shoretyus

Posting ...feeling a fuzzy in the morning


----------



## Iron Broadsword

Hey, this is pretty awesome. Count me in!

Anybody else from the moncton area?


----------



## LowWatt

Lucky #4. On that note, The Four of Us are Dying was one of the best episodes of The Twilight Zone ever.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I just found out about this contest yesterday...my powers of observation elude me.


----------



## mrmatt1972

#4 for me (i think)


----------



## Iron Broadsword

Checked out the builder, they've got some nice stuff!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Still waiting to here my name! 
Chance number 2!


----------



## EagleDo

i wanna win!


----------



## EagleDo

still wanna win!


----------



## EagleDo

still wanna win!!


----------



## EagleDo

guess what I wanna do


----------



## EagleDo

guess what i still wanna dooo!


----------



## Rumble_b

Here is another try!! Hope I win.


----------



## gproud

In? I guess? Very intrigued by Maritime Analog's wares. Great stuff!


----------



## Iron Broadsword

Firing Line MKII fuzz by Maritime Analog - YouTube

Great demo of the pedal here -- If I win I am so putting this thing on my board permanently. Might even buy a second one for my other board


----------



## blam

I love fuzz.


----------



## sivs

Who couldn't use another pedal!


----------



## Iron Broadsword

Hehe, no kidding.


----------



## hollowbody

This is my final post, so I'd appreciate it if you all did my a solid and stopped posting to this thread


----------



## Iron Broadsword

Haha, well seeing as this is my #5 I guess I can comply. Good luck everyone.


----------



## JimLimProject

Third time is the charm!


----------



## Spike

One more try, three to go.


----------



## LowWatt

#5. This is the lucky one. I can feel it. Thanks again to Guitars Canada and Maritime Analog for putting this contest together.

James


----------



## rearviewmirror2

How did i miss the announcement? This is lucky post#1 I guess.


----------



## Jeff B.

JimLimProject said:


> I'm in if it's USA included?
> (1)


Of course. It's open to anyone worldwide who posts in this thread. Good Luck.


----------



## rollingdam

and finally number 5


----------



## davetcan

number two!


----------



## AlterEgo

Got to post my 3rd one !!!!!!!!
Yeah!!!!


----------



## bronco_remi

I want one!


----------



## JimLimProject

In for four now!


----------



## JimLimProject

In for five! good luck everyone, this is a great contest!


----------



## dtsaudio

I wouldn't mind at all winning that pedal.
Post 1


----------



## Letroubadour

This would be number five and also the winning post ! I just know it.


----------



## NGroeneveld

Post number five


----------



## cherphas

Sure, I would love a free pedal!! (1)


----------



## switters

Post number 1.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Nice one up for grabs this time folks. Maritime Analog is putting up a Firing Line MKII Fuzz pedal for a lucky member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contest rules are:
> 
> 1) Contest runs until the end of the month (June)
> 2) Please limit your posts to 5 in total per member
> 3) Winner to be selected via a random number generator from all posts made to this thread
> 
> 
> Check out all the gear at Maritime Analog HERE


Another week to go folks


----------



## jebuscrebus

Great sounding pedal, I'm a sucker for Fuzz tones.


----------



## cherphas

I've never owned a fuzz pedal... almost bought a Dunlop Hendrix once but I couldn't justify the price at the time. I kinda regret now since it was a sweet deal. (2)


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Ok, here's latecomer post #2 for really good luck.


----------



## allthumbs56

2nd post - I do believe this one's a charm


----------



## Moosehead

2nd post, just listed a fuzz so fingers crossed for this one


----------



## uncledaddy

This would be great to get a more grunt at low volumes, I normally run straight into the amp,


----------



## uncledaddy

this is post number 2, I am feeling lucky


----------



## uncledaddy

Looks like a well built piece of gear. I love things that are built to last


----------



## uncledaddy

this is my fourth post...


----------



## uncledaddy

*ok, post number five. fingers crossed....*


----------



## loudtubeamps

5- Five- V-vijf-cinq.


----------



## cherphas

Post number 3 for the win!


----------



## bluzfish

I'm going to make one and only one post to win. If I do win, it just goes to show that in life, there are the lucky bastards and then there is everybody else.


----------



## Danorama

Post # 1 ... could always use a new pedal


----------



## Danorama

Post # 2 ... hopefully a winner


----------



## Danorama

Post #3 ... free is good


----------



## Danorama

Post #4 ...the rolling Deuce is a cool idea


----------



## Danorama

Post # 5 ... not sure which two pedals I'd pick for the deuce though


----------



## cherphas

Lucky post number 4!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Post part trois. I have warm, fuzzy feelings about lucky post #3.


----------



## cherphas

Numéro 5! Thanks GuitarsCanada.com!


----------



## eddie

Please count me in (post #1). Good luck everyone!


----------



## switters

Post # 2.........


----------



## jimihendrix

Post number two..


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## ezcomes

my last shot...good luck everyone, and may the winner enjoy it for all of us!


----------



## SackvilleDan

Entry # 2!


----------



## AlterEgo

Oh ho! Number 4.....


----------



## dcole

I am game!


----------



## shoretyus

Page 33 is lucky right?


----------



## notme

Nice prize!!
Good luck everyone.


----------



## sivs

One last time...


----------



## savageblue

This would go great on my board!


----------



## Milkman

Cheers everyone and good luck!


----------



## hardasmum

My last entry.

As an aside, I wish we had this many people posting regularly in the forum. I don't recognize half of the names in this thread. Just an observation.


----------



## allthumbs56

Number three, number three, number three


----------



## allthumbs56

number three may very well be my fuzziest entry moreso than my fourth


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Kinda fuzzy but I think this is post numero 4. Huzzah.


----------



## copperhead

Post #5 .......fingers crossed :sSig_cool2:


----------



## AlterEgo

And go for #4.


----------



## Morkolo

Post Five.


----------



## marauder

Getting a ballot in before the end of the month!


----------



## Spike

Try, try again.


----------



## Smoky111

I need a new pedal!


----------



## Smoky111

Maybe this time


----------



## Smoky111

Come on...........


----------



## Smoky111

Pleazu...........


----------



## dcole

Lets bring it on!


----------



## kadeshmedia

Definately in on this one


----------



## kadeshmedia

I'm in for sure!


----------



## kadeshmedia

*Contest*

Im in ....entry #3 lol


----------



## kadeshmedia

*Definately in*

I love analogue


----------



## kadeshmedia

5th entry lol


----------



## vadsy

Just bought a new amp, now I need a new pedal.


----------



## uoft93

Wow man, could really use this on my board. always try to buy Canadian


----------



## uoft93

ohhh yes, it will be mine


----------



## Blue_Tokai

Heck, I'll throw my hat in the ring for this


----------



## timmyc

enter me to win please!!


----------



## timmyc

ONe more time


----------



## bluezombie

An opportunity to get a free fuzz pedal?? Hell yeah! Count me in


----------



## allthumbs56

Last entry. Haven't owned a fuzz since 1975 ......... maybe it's time


----------



## rearviewmirror2

5th entry is the one for sure. I can feel it. Or maybe it's going to rain.


----------



## brimc76

Count me in for one more, 4th I think.


----------



## Woof

Hope lives...


----------



## TWRC

In again!!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Just discovered this thread.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet

Looks like a cool pedal.

TG


----------



## LesPaulLover

Love Maritime Analog, great to get out there with a maritime company, especially in the music feild. Woohooo!


----------



## LesPaulLover

Gettin my 4 more!!


----------



## LesPaulLover

Send one of those pedals my way!


----------



## thecornman

I would love to ad this pedal to my board.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Found out about this Via Kijiji , great way to spread the news


----------



## thecornman

Fuzz rules.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Support local maritime companies!:rockon2:


----------



## thecornman

I also found out on Kijiji.


----------



## thecornman

Fuzz is your friend.


----------



## Spike

Pick me! I was born in the Maritimes.


----------



## Rumble_b

No pick me I was born in Ontario!!!!! LOL But I have family in Sydney Mines, the south end of Nova Scotia and my brother lives in Newfoundland.


----------



## soundgrazer

I always preferred the old style analog sound but I cannot afford it right now. I would really like to win the Maritime Analog pedal!


----------



## dcole

This might be it!


----------



## Blue_Tokai

mmmm Canadian made goodness!!


----------



## Guest

Just watched the vids on page 1 again, these sound so amazingly fuzzy... bumpity for my chances again


----------



## Dale Wiggins

Great to see Canadian Made products !


----------



## Piztolpeet

Nice Pedal guys !!!


----------



## nordlav

I could use a new pedal!


----------



## nordlav

Very nice! Maritime made, Cape Breton rocks!


----------



## podgod

Nice demo vids. This I could use


----------



## flashPUNK

I'm always looking for a fuzz pedal I can handle.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I should get a couple more posts in here...


----------



## smorgdonkey

You only need the winning post!!


----------



## JHarasym

It's been so long since I won anything, statistically I'm due.


----------



## Milkman

If I don't win, I'm going to find some bath salts and start looking for some tasty face.


----------



## mrmatt1972

My final attempt at getting luckykqoct


----------



## davetcan

in for a penny ................


----------



## savageblue

Last chance!


----------



## dcole

I think I can, I think I can ...


----------



## Beatles

here we go....


----------



## elre233

I want fuzz


----------



## elre233

My big muff broke


----------



## elre233

I need fuzz


----------



## Blue_Tokai

Flying out to the maritimes in the morning.... I could save you the postage if I won


----------



## k tone

I'm in please!


----------



## k tone

I have an old red box Germanium that he refurbished for me.


----------



## k tone

He did it for free to!


----------



## k tone

He added a bias pot.


----------



## k tone

And rewired the entire unit for the cost of postage. Great company to deal with. Whew 5. I'm done.


----------



## vadsy

Sold my Lunar Module today, need something to fill the void!


----------



## NCT45

I'm undecided, multi effects or single? I'm in for the contest. That would help me decide.


----------



## Spike

5th & final try. I'd really like this one...


----------



## AeroLedRoses

I would love to win this Fuzz. Gotta' love Canadian made pedals.


----------



## mhammer

So I ask myself what would make a nice addition to my arsenal. A Maritime ANalog pedal of course!


----------



## Custom72

Must win, I need a fuzz pedal for my board!


----------



## Custom72

mmmm fuzz, must try this out..


----------



## Custom72

Canadian made? hot dang.


----------



## Guest

Birthday bump for me (well, not until tomorrow)


----------



## smorgdonkey

Is this pedal mine yet?


----------



## copperhead

CheopisIV said:


> Birthday bump for me (well, not until tomorrow)


When are you going to be giving one of yours away, HERE 
That White bunny I suggest :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## soundgrazer

Why is one Mk 2 pedal yellow and the other blue? I heard one of these online and now I REALLY want one.


----------



## copperhead

soundgrazer said:


> Why is one Mk 2 pedal yellow and the other blue? I heard one of these online and now I REALLY want one.


Like most model guitars ,It comes in different colors


----------



## Jeff B.

soundgrazer said:


> Why is one Mk 2 pedal yellow and the other blue? I heard one of these online and now I REALLY want one.


It's actually lime green, the camera makes it look yellow.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Last chance to get in on this contest. We will close it down around 10 pm tonight


----------



## Fingerbender

Cool! Eastern Fuzz. I need a Fuzz pedal.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

I'm in Happy Canada Day everyone.


----------



## AlterEgo

Final post.... Now crossing my finger !!! Thank you GC and Maritime Analog for this great contest! 
Happy Canada Day!


----------



## vadsy

Saturday morning entry.


----------



## Roryfan

Just got home from the Maritimes and lemme say, 10 days on the road has got me feelin' a tad fuzzy.


----------



## Moosehead

post #3, c'mon lucky number 3


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'm in for this one.


----------



## ShreddyKrueger

Lemme get some fuzzy goodness!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Canadian made... I like that.


----------



## bernie500

In it to win it


----------



## dtsaudio

Happy Canada Day.
Post #2


----------



## scotth

Hope everyone is having a nice long weekend!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Best of luck to everyone and dont forget to take a look at all the offerings at Maritime Analog - Effects Pedals and Components


----------



## scotth

#2. Anybody missing the contest because they're camping?


----------



## the_fender_guy

Another post another chance to win.


----------



## scotth

#3. I'm going to double my post count with this contest.


----------



## scotth

#4. Anybody missing the contest because their wife is making them do yard work?


----------



## scotth

Last chance to win. good luck everybody!!


----------



## Jeff B.

Good luck everyone, the clocks winding down to get you're entries in. Tick, tick, tick.....


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'd like to wish everyone good luck in this post contest... 
.
.
.
.
... but I can't. I want to win this. 
But I wish you all good health and good fortune. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Pat Munoz

gimme the fuzz!!


----------



## the_fender_guy

5th post
Thanks to GC and Martime Analog


----------



## Hawkwingz

Sure I will take a shot.. hope I win.


----------



## Hawkwingz

Post again, have to increase my odds.


----------



## Hawkwingz

And again. Hard to come up with anything to say to make 5 posts.


----------



## Hawkwingz

Would love to win this, I need some new gear.


----------



## Hawkwingz

And last one. Thanks for the contest maritime analog.
Also wondering where you are in north sydney... I live there myself and just seen that you are from there.


----------



## davetcan

This will be number 4.


----------



## Jeff B.

Hawkwingz said:


> And last one. Thanks for the contest maritime analog.
> Also wondering where you are in north sydney... I live there myself and just seen that you are from there.


I'm near the Mall but there is no public store/shop or anything of that nature. Pedals are an afterhours/weekend job for me at this point.


----------



## blam

Didn't think we had so many fuzz fans here.


----------



## vadsy

Sold a couple of pedals this morning so now the pedal board looks empty.


----------



## Daniel O'Neill

Fuzzy, fuzzy, fuzzy


----------



## Daniel O'Neill

buzzy buzzy buzzy


----------



## Daniel O'Neill

crunch crunch crunch


----------



## Daniel O'Neill

zip szip zip szip


----------



## Daniel O'Neill

Intermodulation!


----------



## Jeff B.

It's just about over with just a couple of hours left. An enormous thanks to Guitars Canada for putting it on and to everybody who entered. We'll have to do it again sometime.

I wish you all Good Luck and I look forward to making somebody's pedal board just a little bit fuzzier.


----------



## Clean Channel

I'll toss a second post into the mix. Doubled my chances!

Thanks again for another great contest!


----------



## thesteadyservo

Am I too late?


----------



## thesteadyservo

How about now?


----------



## faracaster

Just in under the line !!!!!


----------



## faracaster

Just listened to the demos bump.......I like it !!!!!


----------



## vadsy

[_Nicholas is giving a talk to a group of school children] 
*Nicholas Angel*: Are there any questions? 
[Danny is sitting at the back of a group] 
*Danny Butterman*: Is it true that there's a point on a man's head where if you shoot it, it will blow up? _


----------



## Guest

I couldn't resist... had to order one from the store for my birthday! Jeff, I sent a message via your store, seems the b-day beer and/or Ice cream cake made me forget how to type!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest is closed. Winner announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post is 358


----------



## Jeff B.

Congratulations bluezombie. One blue fuzz is heading your way.


----------



## sulphur

Congrats bluezombie! Fuzz time!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## brimc76

Congrats bluezombie, a great addition to your pedals.


----------



## copperhead

Congrats bluezombie ,It's a sweet pedal


----------



## Beach Bob

How'd I miss this contest?? Put my name in please...


----------



## bluezombie

Thank you so much Jeff AND all of you for the congrats 

This is awesome for me, was having a pretty bad day till I read this!! I've never had a fuzz pedal, so this is going to be FUN FUN FUN!! 

<3 GUITARSCANADA


----------



## bw66

Congratulations, Bluezombie!

And thanks to GuitarsCanada and Maritime Analog for another great contest!


----------



## smorgdonkey

bw66 said:


> Congratulations, Bluezombie!
> 
> And thanks to GuitarsCanada and Maritime Analog for another great contest!


Agree!!
Nice prize and situation for the forum, winner and site!


----------



## Rugburn

While I know everyone's upset that I didn't win, I still think we ought to congratulate *Bluezombie.

*Cheers


----------



## hardasmum

The random number generator is clearly broken. My post #13 should have been selected!


----------



## faracaster

congrats BlueZombie
there's first time for everything. Glad this is your first bit o' fuzzzzzzzzz


----------



## zontar

COngrats to Bluezombie

Enjoy the pedal.

It's cool winning guitar stuff.

And thanks to GC and Maritime Analog for doing this.


----------



## sulphur

Yes, thanks to GC and Maritime Analog for the cool contest!


----------



## bluezombie

Just noticed I had only posted once in this thread prior to the draw. What a lucky shot :-o


----------



## hardasmum

Please post a review once you give your new pedal a spin. Enjoy




bluezombie said:


> Just noticed I had only posted once in this thread prior to the draw. What a lucky shot :-o


----------



## bluezombie

hardasmum said:


> Please post a review once you give your new pedal a spin. Enjoy


Thank you, and I will do just that!


----------



## 52magoo

I am feeling lucky today!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

52magoo said:


> I am feeling lucky today!


Too bad you were not feeling lucky two weeks ago before the contest ended


----------



## Milkman

Sorry but that's funny as hell.

Damn, yogurt almost came out my nose.


But, congrats to bluezombie. Looks like a great pedal.


----------



## greco

These 3 posts made my day !! ...Thanks guys ....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

Did I win yet? 8P


----------



## washburned

sulphur said:


> Did I win yet? 8P


You won when you joined the forum.:food-smiley-004:


----------

